# Gulf Breeze Optimist Tourney



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

The Optimist tournament is May 17 & 18. Twenty different fish with 1st -3rd place prises. All for only $20. per fisherman & the money goes back to community projects!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

This is for a good cause and I did enjoy my gift certificate last year because it was for fishing tackle! I have a couple of questions:

1. Will there be a chance to win more than one category this year? It might make it easier to manage on your end and more exciting on our end.

2. Is there a website with the info about the tournament?


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Gottafish,

Congratulations on your catch in last years rodeo! We appreciate your support and hope you can fish again this year. 

The tournament rules haven't changed for this year.We have improved the program that records all the fish weighed in (thanks UWF!) so hopefully the award ceremony will be quicker.

If anyone has questions on the Optimist rodeo please post them, or give me a call.

Randy

916-9957


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good and my son and I look forward to participating again this year!


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

The Rodeo boks went out last week - grab one at your favorite tackle shop.

Don't forget there is a $1,000.00 cash prize for one of the first place finishers in the 20 main fish categories - not bad fora $20.00 entry fee!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Me and my two children intend to fish. When and where is the captains meeting? If an angler under ten years of age does not pay the entry fee is he eligible for prizes?

Thanks, Tommy


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

fished it last year with my little brother (big brothers/big sisters - its free for them!!!!). Must have been late picking up my prize by a few days.The optimist club, GBB&T, nor Pensacola Hardware (where my gift certificate was) knew where it could be found. Called the contact and never gota returned call. I said screw it it was only for 25 bucks...If you win - claim your prize immediately before it dissapears. Good tourney, good cause..


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Will someone please post the:

1. Scale location

2. Time scales are open each day

3. Place that I can register on Friday


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a wonderfull weekend for an Optimist tournament. Hope this answers some of your questions:

Tickets and the Rodeo book with rules times etc are at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle and at the Beach Fishing Pier.

There is NO Captains meeting - but we'll still feed you during the weigh-ins, just donate some cold dead fish and our volunteer chefs will turn it into delischous hot fried fillets!

Kids under 10 are free with a registered adult & they ARE eligible for the prises. There is a special pinfish category just for kids under 6.

Weigh ins are at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze. You can bring your catch by car or boat. Scales are open Saturday 3-6PM and Sunday 2-5PM. Awards will be Sunday as soon after 5:30 a we can get them tabulated. The rules state that an angler can only win one prize in the 20 major categories. This keeps the small boaters /pier fishermen competitive with a charter or pro.

Even if you don't catch what you are expecting come by the weigh ins and check your ticket stub # - we've got about 40 good door prises that don't cost you anything extra to win!

If you win a fishing prise and aren't there to get your prise they will be held at Majestic Trevel on HWY 98 past Gulf Breese (next to the car wash).

Any last minute questions not answered in the rodeo book just give me a call 916-9957. All the Optimist Club volunters appreciate your participation and have a great time on the water!


----------

